# 9/11 Commission's Senior Counsel Dean John J. Farmer rejects 9/11 Commission Report



## 8jimi8 (Sep 23, 2009)

"The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies"

http://www.salem-news.com/articles/september112009/911_truth_9-11-09.php

“At some level of government,” says Dean Farmer, “at some point in time, a decision was made not to tell the truth about the national response to the attacks on the morning of 9/11. We owe the truth to the families of the victims of 9/11. We owe it to the American public as well, because only by understanding what has gone wrong in the past can we assure our nation’s safety in the future.”

http://news.rutgers.edu/medrel/news-releases/2009/09/new-book-by-dean-joh-20090908



I am not starting this thread to argue with anyone.  I am posting it as a news source.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 23, 2009)

I member of JREF. Skeptic of 9/11 will refute everything you just posted and more. 

What you posted is not a news source. 9/11 was not an inside job by the US government and that is a fact.  Dancing Israelis, Norman Minetta, building #7 and other common notions need not be discussed.

www.randi.org has a whole forum just for this 9/11 truth nonsense.  If you have any questions I will answer them or find someone who will.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 23, 2009)

I understand that your opinion is to accept the 9/11 commission report.

My question is that why would you continue to accept it when the lead council of the 9/11 commission has just written a book detailing the fact that the commission was misled based on recently declassified documents?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 23, 2009)

He has said that various people covered their rear ends.  He has NOT said 9/11 was an inside job.  BIG DIFFERNCE!!!.  His statements do not match your inside job agenda. 

19 terrorists hijacked 4 planes and crashed them.  Nothing here states differently.  

The CIA did not work with Bin Laden.  
The twin towers and 7 did not have explosives.  No CD.
The Pentagon was not hit with missle.  
Jews did not receive phone calls to not show up to work.  
The US and Israeli governments did not plan 9/11.  They did not have specific info on the 9/11 attacks prior.  

The US government did fail to connect the dots. Many people failed in doing their jobs and lied to CYA.  This is not an inside job.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bro, 

Don't put words in my mouth.  I said none of the things that you have posted.

PLEASE Reread my post AND reword yours.

I understand you are on some agenda to say that no one in our government was culpable and all i am advocating is a new investigation and the uncovering of the truth.

STOP misrepresenting me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 23, 2009)

My one and only question to anyone that doubts the authenticity of what happened on 9/11, so called "conspiracy theorist";




Do you REALLY think that someone would be able to keep a conspiracy so big, involving so many people, a secret for so long?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 23, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Do you REALLY think that someone would be able to keep a conspiracy so big, involving so many people, a secret for so long?



Better question:  Do we really think our government (especially one run by George W.) could engineer anything this complex and "well done"... me thinks that some people have WAY TOO much faith in our government...  fi only they were this efficient in fixing health care, combating global warming, or responding to disasters like Katrina...    NO WAY they were capable of the organization involved, much less keeping it a secret for 8 years (and we all saw how "well" secrets were kept under the Bush Administration)...

I see this thread going from bad to worse... CLOSE IT...  There is nothing new or substantial to offer...  I already saw that movie with Mel Gibson, Julia Roberts, and Patrick Stewart... not impressed... LOL


----------



## firecoins (Sep 23, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> Bro,
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth.  I said none of the things that you have posted.
> 
> ...



bro 

you have a "medical professionals for truth" avatar.  You put the words in your own mouth.  Your unwilling to say exactly what you believe because you know its nonsense.  This is a strategy that has been tired many times on JREF and failed each time. What will you point to next?  building 7?  The whole at the Pentagon?  The white jet flying over the PA site?  Norman Minetta's testimony?  What?  I doubt you will bring an angle I haven't seen before.  And unlike the truth movement sites, you won't get banned here.  I will be address every point. Unlike you, I can commit to the truth.  I do not need to claim to be a skeptic and than be intellectually dishonest.  

The people in government culpable were incompetent.  They were not capable of pulling of the conspiract theory you seem to indicate but won't commit too.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2009)

Fixing health care? How about you PM me when the President of the United States can submit legislation. Oh, wait, that's the job of congress!

Katrina: 1. New Orleans only received a glancing blow. 

2. Thank Governor Kathleen ""I believe we are prepared" Blanco and Mayor Ray "Chocolate City" Nagin for New Orleans more than Bush.

Global Warming: Yea, America is the cause of global warming. Not sun spot (and other natural phenomenons), China, India, and a whole host of other issues. Now if only the countries of the world would have prevented the planet from heating up at the end of the ice age millions of years ago!


----------



## firecoins (Sep 23, 2009)

the calls for a new investigation are nonsense also.  Unless the result shows the US government is behind the the 9/11 attacks, the results will never be accepted by the members of the truth movement.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 23, 2009)

firecoins said:


> bro
> 
> you have a "medical professionals for truth" avatar.  You put the words in your own mouth.  Your unwilling to say exactly what you believe because you know its nonsense.  This is a strategy that has been tired many times on JREF and failed each time. What will you point to next?  building 7?  The whole at the Pentagon?  The white jet flying over the PA site?  Norman Minetta's testimony?  What?  I doubt you will bring an angle I haven't seen before.  And unlike the truth movement sites, you won't get banned here.  I will be address every point. Unlike you, I can commit to the truth.  I do not need to claim to be a skeptic and than be intellectually dishonest.
> 
> The people in government culpable were incompetent.  They were not capable of pulling of the conspiract theory you seem to indicate but won't commit too.



I cannot say what happened because I was not there.  All I can say is that I don't believe that the 9/11 Commission is accurate.  I don't have to be pinned down under someone else's ideas of what happened and that is not why I posted these two articles.  I posted these articles as news because they were posted on news sites. 

I didn't start this thread to have an argument where you come in shouting everyone down because you are a member of abcwhatever.  That is why all of these threads get locked, because no one can have a civil discussion without people such as yourself coming in screaming and berating everyone.

I have nothing against you, or your views, i simply do not agree/ believe.  

Why am i not allowed to question?

I'd also like to know why the articles i linked are not "news."  

And why are you so rabid about my avatar?  It doesn't say anything about bombs, building 7, missiles, or concrete pulverized into dust.  

All I am asking for is a *new investigation*.  

Why are you so against that? 

 If you are so correct wouldn't a new open investigation prove you correct, so you could get "i told you so" tatooed on your fist and beat all of us who don't just swallow the commission hook, line and sinker.


and to Linuss:  How long did they keep the manhattan project a secret?  How many people worked on that project?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm all for open debate and all, but sometimes there's a clear right and wrong and the truthers are blantantly on the wrong side.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 23, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> I cannot say what happened because I was not there.  All I can say is that I don't believe that the 9/11 Commission is accurate.  I don't have to be pinned down under someone else's ideas of what happened and that is not why I posted these two articles.  I posted these articles as news because they were posted on news sites.


we know happaned.  It isn't a mystery.  



> I didn't start this thread to have an argument where you come in shouting everyone down because you are a member of abcwhatever.  That is why all of these threads get locked, because no one can have a civil discussion without people such as yourself coming in screaming and berating everyone.


I am not screasming or berating. Just pointint the 9/11 truth movement is nonsense.  And it is.  



> I have nothing against you, or your views, i simply do not agree/ believe.


  Thank God for that.  All i could think about was if you had something against me or my views.  



> Why am i not allowed to question?


We know what happaned.  



> I'd also like to know why the articles i linked are not "news."


John Farmer's book says it isn't a conspiracy and that the report is mostly correct.  The part that is correct is what happned on 9/11.  



> And why are you so rabid about my avatar?  It doesn't say anything about bombs, building 7, missiles, or concrete pulverized into dust


.  
everything that mentions a profession for the truth is a 9/11 CT site.  The call for asn investigation, the "just asking questions" and the non committal answers will soon turn into Larry Silverstein't pull it comments.  




> If you are so correct wouldn't a new open investigation prove you correct, so you could get "i told you so" tatooed on your fist and beat all of us who don't just swallow the commission hook, line and sinker.


9/11 has been proven by various investigations.  There is no doubt as to what happaned on 9/11 by OBL/KSM/Al Qeida.  Any new investigation will come to the same conclusion as its not in doubt.  




> and to Linuss:  How long did they keep the manhattan project a secret?  How many people worked on that project?


The Soviets knew about it.  KGB was damn good.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am also open to debate, I have many unanswered questions, but as I stated in the OP, I did not open this thread for that debate, i posted to link the two articles, one being the book written by the Lead Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.  Having someone on the actual 9/11 Commission lends much more credibility to the idea that the commission did not have all of the information necessary to conduct a proper investigation.  I will be buying his book, after I read it, i will post my thoughts on it in a new thread.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 23, 2009)

firecoins said:


> we know happaned...[quote shortened for brevity]
> John Farmer's book says it isn't a conspiracy and that the report is mostly correct.  The part that is correct is what happned on 9/11.




Firecoins have you read this book?  The Ground Truth: The Untold Story of America Under Attack on 9/11


Concerning your above post:

“At some level of government,” says Dean Farmer, “at some point in time, a decision was made not to tell the truth about the national response to the attacks on the morning of 9/11. We owe the truth to the families of the victims of 9/11. We owe it to the American public as well, because only by understanding what has gone wrong in the past can we assure our nation’s safety in the future.”

How do you respond to Mr. Farmer?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 23, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> I am also open to debate, I have many unanswered questions, but as I stated in the OP, I did not open this thread for that debate, i posted to link the two articles, one being the book written by the Lead Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.  Having someone on the actual 9/11 Commission lends much more credibility to the idea that the commission did not have all of the information necessary to conduct a proper investigation.  I will be buying his book, after I read it, i will post my thoughts on it in a new thread.



so you started a thread to announce your going to do a book report?  John Farmer believes Al Qeida did it.  Wonder if you will come to the same opinion. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2009)

So, what do you think happened on 9/11?
What parts of the report don't you believe?

I'm trying to get a better understanding of where you're coming from. Myself, I haven't read the commission's report. Too many words, and not enough pictures.


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 23, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> I am also open to debate, I have many unanswered questions, but as I stated in the OP, I did not open this thread for that debate, i posted to link the two articles, one being the book written by the Lead Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.  Having someone on the actual 9/11 Commission lends much more credibility to the idea that the commission did not have all of the information necessary to conduct a proper investigation.  I will be buying his book, after I read it, i will post my thoughts on it in a new thread.



Saying you wanted to bring up the 9/11 truth movement without starting a debate is like saying you wanted to shoot someone without killing them.

Personally, I think you have the right to say whatever you like (Voltaire anyone?).  However, I do find it to be completely and utterly disrespectful to the victims of that day and their tragedies.  Nonsense like that distracts from proper remembrance of that day.

That being said I am appreciative that the administration of the forum is allowing us to discuss this without instantly locking the thread like many other sites tend to do.  IMHO this only fuels the fire more.


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it is only natural that in the face of such disturbing and absurd times like 9/11, there will always be ones who find themselves questioning the goverment and the people in charge, but that does not make their theories true. It is important to have "truth seekers", because they have dug up good information in the past. But of all that I have read on the matter, and of all consipracies I have heard, they have done nothing but confirm my belief in the official reports.

I am not the a big fan of the Bush administration, and there may be inconsistincies in the reports, but I do not understand how that reasoning suddenly points all fingers back at our own goverment. Call me naive, but I am confident that our goverment didn't slaughter thousands of their own.

As for the new re-investigation, two points: money is too tight to be throwing around on investigations aimed at pleasing nay-sayers. And two, most of the "evidence" is either long gone, or no longer at ground zero. This happened 8 years ago you know.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 23, 2009)

For the last two posters I will reiterate, i posted this to announce the book by John J. Farmer, who was the lead counsel for the 9/11 Commission.

His book is relevant to the topic.  If you read my earlier posts you can find the direct quote from Mr. Farmer stating that the truth about the 9/11 tragedy has not been publicized.  

I believe that an untruth about that day is more heinous than my refusal to accept the statements previously offered. 

I purposefully resist adding my opinions / questions about that happened to this thread because it would be off topic for this part of the forum.

If you want to start a "what happened" thread I will be happy to post my questions.  Again I have no conclusions only questions and most of you seem to be understanding of the fact that I am indeed allowed to question.

Thanks for reading this thread, 

Also, I am open to anyone's discussion of the book named above as well as the credibility of the salem news site, as I have no previous experience with their organization.

edit** instead of "for the last two posters" i meant Hotel and DMC edit**


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2009)

Honest question: What do you think the probability of the author just trying to get publicity is?

Absurd question, yes. But what makes a CIA agent suddenly come out and leak important information publicly in a book. I thought this was against a sworn oath that CIA agents take (or something along those lines )

I apologize if I have misunderstood the author or the point of the book, I am not always the most comprehensive reader.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 23, 2009)

Your inferring that book by the lead counsel on 9/11 concludes we don't know what happaned on 9/11.  

However you haven't read the book.

You have "questions" but you won't mention them.  WHy not?  What are you afraid of?  

Medical professionals for the truth avatar mean you joined EMTLife to promote CTs.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2009)

I see nothing productive coming from this thread.

If you think you can convince me otherwise, you can send me a PM pleading your case.


----------

